# New gun laws in Russia



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, it's impossible to find less biased English-language article because it seems that no one is allowed to write ANYTHING positive about Russia in English. This article is very anti-firearms but you can read between the lines.

Putin Changes Gun Law to Allow Russians to Carry Rifles in Public | New Republic


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, tell us about this, please.

I see this as a good thing as it makes way for Russians to exercise an important right of free people.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I read 2 Russian articles and regular people are unfased, many still do not plan on carrying firearms but appreciate the option because criminals already carry and rural people already carry, we'll see how this progresses in 1 year's time. It'll be similar to US, in my opinion.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

> As if to punctuate the point, President Vladimir Putin, speaking Tuesday at the United People's Front said: "You can get a lot more done with politeness and a weapon than with politeness alone."


Now that's a good policy


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not following you. In your first post you say you can't find anything positive about Russia in English. The article strikes me as one that will be positive if you believe in individual gun rights and negative if you don't. For other English language news about Russia I refer you to the Moscow Times.

In your last post, you suggest that it is going to progress in a manner similar to the US. Since US laws are all over the place on a state by state basis, I'm not sure what that means either. FYI: Despite a few high profile mental health issues there are almost no deaths by rifle in the US. You are more likely to get struck by lightning than shot by a rifle.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't had the chance to read Moscow Times, I go back and forth with this publication due to very questionable journalism, I do ofton find great articles posted by them from time to time. But yes, I haven't read it yet, this is a new law yet, will keep an eye on more stories and ask what my relatives hear.

As to comparing US to Russia, I won't, bad idea, bound to get into hair-splitting, which I'm not interested in.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I haven't had the chance to read Moscow Times, I go back and forth with this publication due to very questionable journalism, I do ofton find great articles posted by them from time to time. But yes, I haven't read it yet, this is a new law yet, will keep an eye on more stories and ask what my relatives hear.
> 
> As to comparing US to Russia, I won't, bad idea, bound to get into hair-splitting, which I'm not interested in.


I spent a some time in Russia during the Yeltsin regime. The Moscow Times is as good as it gets for news from inside Russia, written in English. You are not going to find anything that looks like western journalism in Russia in any language. Your other possible source of information is stuff coming from the Moscow bureau of any western news organization. The risk with these is often westerners in Russia really don't understand the place and wind up subject to Russian humor. Something that was a complete joke winds up published in western circles.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I would love to read more about your time in Russia, were you in Moscow? I was mainly in Odessa, Ukraine but moved and traveled all over, my family is Kozak.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Really. Now If that would just happen in the United States I'd be happy.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I would love to read more about your time in Russia, were you in Moscow? I was mainly in Odessa, Ukraine but moved and traveled all over, my family is Kozak.


I was working as a consultant in Moscow. I did get to make one weekend trip to Kiev, but that is all I got to see of Ukraine. That was a very worthwhile side trip. It was just enough to teach me that Ukrainians and Russians are quite different from each other.

Russia was one continuous culture shock. It takes a very long time to get even the most rudimentary understanding of the culture. Very small things can teach you about very large differences if you pay attention.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> I'm not following you. In your first post you say you can't find anything positive about Russia in English. The article strikes me as one that will be positive if you believe in individual gun rights and negative if you don't. For other English language news about Russia I refer you to the Moscow Times.
> 
> In your last post, you suggest that it is going to progress in a manner similar to the US. Since US laws are all over the place on a state by state basis, I'm not sure what that means either. FYI: Despite a few high profile mental health issues there are almost no deaths by rifle in the US. You are more likely to get struck by lightning than shot by a rifle.


Are we reading the same article?

The article provided calls the new law terrifying.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ukrainians are very different from region to Region and Kiev does not represent much of Ukraine, it's like comparing Texans with New Yorkers... Same in Russia, so many regions, so many different people, languages, ethnicities and views on life.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know that most Russians are a far cry from what we see on the news. I met several overseas who were on holiday in the Balleieras Islands in Spain. They were all warm, perfectly normal people who, for whatever reason, wanted my Marlboro cigarettes. I traded nesting dolls for tequila and smokes. I really enjoyed meeting them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are we reading the same article?
> 
> The article provided calls the new law terrifying.


So some anti-gun journalist is terrified by something that's happening in Russia? Is it scary because Russians will have the right to self defense or because they may actually develop some marksmanship skills? I don't find the idea of armed Russian citizens particularly terrifying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> So some anti-gun journalist is terrified by something that's happening in Russia? Is it scary because Russians will have the right to self defense or because they may actually develop some marksmanship skills? I don't find the idea of armed Russian citizens particularly terrifying.


I don't, either.
I took your response as indicating that the articles wasn't a negative one. The author would have us believe the new law would result in drunk Russians shooting up the country. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha Some drunk Russians already do :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I shot my car in 1983. While slightly relevant, that story is for another time.:lol:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> haha Some drunk Russians already do :lol:


You beat me to that one!


----------

